# Uscire verbo anche transitivo?



## infinite sadness

L'uso del verbo uscire in modo transitivo (es. "io esco i libri dallo zaino") si può considerare sicuramente errore? o è solo una piccola improprietà?


----------



## housecameron

Per me è inascoltabile, però il De Mauro lo cita:



> uscire
> 20 v.tr. RE (regionale) meridionale, fare uscire, portare fuori: _uscire il bambino_


----------



## Mariano50

Penso si tratti di un meridionalismo.
Nel parlato ho sentito spesso dire "esci i soldi", porta fuori i soldi (dalla tasca)
Dal De Mauro:
20 v.tr. RE merid., fare uscire, portare fuori: _uscire il bambino

(scusa l'interferenza, housecameron, non ti "vidi"!)
_


----------



## Amada

Erroraccio!
Ce ne sono tanti di errori così. Anche "ho rimasto il portafogli a casa" per esempio, è un errore. L'ho sentita da una settentrionale.


----------



## la italianilla

Vi riporto la risposta di Giorgio De Rienzo (in rosso) a due lettori di _Scioglilingua_, rubrica linguista del Corriere della Sera:



> Transitivi o intransitivi
> Anch’io sono uno di quei casi disperati come ho visto esserle già capitati, che si trova nel bel mezzo della tesi. La mia domanda è la seguente: a cosa si deve e come si è diffuso l’uso dei verbi intransitivi come se fossero transitivi? Le faccio un esempio: "non ci precipitava in profonde crisi", oppure: "esci il latte dal frigo".
> _Cristina Cannizzaro_ (lettrice)
> 
> Uscire
> Desidererei sapere se è possibile usare il verbo uscire nella forma transitiva, ad esempio nella frase: "Uscire le chiavi dalla tasca". Anche se credo che sia una forma regionale (siciliana in particolare), gradirei ricevere una sua definitiva risposta.
> _Alessandro Bumbalo_ (lettore)
> 
> *Uscire transitivo è tipico delle parlate meridionali*. Precipitare è intransitivo ma anche transitivo, quando è usato (in senso figurato) nel senso di affrettare sollecitare qualcosa o (meno comune) nel senso di far cadere gettare con violenza qualcuno o qualcosa.
> _Giorgio De Rienzo_


----------



## gabrigabri

E' sicuramente sbagliato, ma me dispiace, visto che rende la vita "più semplice", come tutti quei verbi che non si potrebbero usare al transitivo (uscire, entrare, ritornare). Spero che in futuro si potranno usare! 

Dai escilo!
dai portalo fuori --> troppo lungo 

Ho notato invece che in francese alcune "castronerie" si possono dire (come imparare qualcosa a qualcuno).


----------



## Montesacro

Ho cercato sul De Mauro anche altri verbi usati transitivamente al sud, come _scendere_ e _salire_: il dizionario scrive di utilizzo regionale e popolare. 
Invece *uscire *transitivo non viene etichettato come popolare; che il suo utilizzo venga quindi esteso (a differenza degli altri verbi citati) dai meridionali cólti anche ad ambiti (semi)formali?

Ad ogni modo alle mie orecchie *uscire*_, scendere, salire, sparare_ etc. usati transitivamente stonano (e credo che ciò valga in tutto il centro – nord, con l’eccezione di gabri-gabri ).




Amada said:


> Anche "ho rimasto il portafogli a casa" per esempio, è un errore. L'ho sentita da una settentrionale.


 
Non mi sono mai imbattuto in un _rimanere_ per _lasciare_. 
Però ho sentito spesso _tornare_ con il significato di _restituire_ (uso regionale settentrionale), egualmente sgradevole.


----------



## Mariano50

Montesacro said:


> Però ho sentito spesso _tornare_ con il significato di _restituire_ (uso regionale settentrionale), egualmente sgradevole.


Penso che l'estensione non sia da ridurre al solo settentrione.
"tornare" con il significato di "restituire" è uno "standard" in Sardegna, avendo un unico corrispondente sardo (torrai) che si usa di regola con il doppio significato di  "tornare" e "restituire"


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mariano50 said:


> "tornare" con il significato di "restituire" è uno "standard" in Sardegna, avendo un unico corrispondente sardo (torrai) che si usa di regola con il doppio significato di "tornare" e "restituire"


 
Mi chiedo se *tornare* in questo senso sia un vostro catalanismo: da noi, restituire qualcosa è _tornarla_, così!



infinite sadness said:


> L'uso del verbo uscire in modo transitivo (es. "io esco i libri dallo zaino") si può considerare sicuramente errore? o è solo una piccola improprietà?


 
Allora, cosa si direbbe in italiano standard? *Tirar fuori*?

"Io *tiro fuori* i libri dallo zaino" sarebbe come io lo direi nel mio italiano di straniera...


----------



## Silvia10975

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Allora, cosa si direbbe in italiano standard? *Tirar fuori*?
> 
> "Io *tiro fuori* i libri dallo zaino" [...]


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie. Ero quasi sicura che fosse così.


----------



## VelistaPerCaso

Puoi anche estrarre i libri dallo zaino. In questo caso estrarre suona bene, in altri farebbe un po' ridere.


----------



## pizzi

Una domanda su i verbi causativi.

Enrica Lisciani Petrini è una filosofa, esegeta di Vladimir Jankélévitch. In una intervista radiofonica (Uomini e Profeti, Radio Tre) ha detto "Io ho uscito questo termine" circa una parola da lei utilizzata in scritti sul filosofo.

Il Treccani riporta, in coda ad *uscire*:

In usi region., come trans. con valore causativo, far uscire, portare fuori: _il bambino non deve avercela con me perché l’ho uscito con quest’acqua_ (Fenoglio); far venire fuori, tirar fuori: _un avvocato ... aveva uscito di tasca un giornale _(Calvino). 

Questa forma ha liceità solo in alcuni tipi di scrittura e in determinati contesti, o è possibile usarlo anche nel parlato _alto _senza che sembri un errore?


----------



## dôghen

Ciao a tutti

in un thread di qualche tempo fa si era parlato di salire e scendere usati in senso transitivo. 
Ribadisco quello che ho detto allora, in linea con molti commenti di questo.
Gli usi transitivi di verbi intransitivi o inaccusativi come _scendere salire uscire etc _sono fortemente marcati in diatopia (sono dei meridionalismi) e in diastratia (appartengono perlopiù al cosiddetto _italiano sub standard_).
Il fatto che si possano citare autori che hanno fatto uso di queste forme non significa che siano corrette. In Fenoglio e in Calvino per esempio (per citare quelli riportati da pizzi) si può tranquillamente parlare di scrittura neorealista (compiutamente per Fenoglio e parzialmente per Calvino) e quindi di un uso consapevole e volontario di stilemi della lingua popolare. Ma questo non significa che chiunque possa, a sproposito, dire o peggio scrivere: "esci il cane" o "scendimi la spesa".
Nell'italiano di autori più antichi non sarà impossibile trovare forme del tipo "aveva uscito di tasca etc" come in Calvino. Ma anche questo, pur avendo ragioni che appartengono alla storia della lingua letteraria (e che sarebbe lungo e annoso discutere qui) non autorizza a considerarle oggi come forme di italiano standard.

EDIT
In realtà il thread è molto vecchio ed è stato solo "ripreso". Chiedo scusa per la confusione. Credo però che il concetto di fondo valga, anche solo come risposta a pizzi (che saluto). Non a caso il Treccani, citato da te, parla di uso regionale.


----------



## francisgranada

Ho una sensazione (da non madrelingua, quindi può essere sbagliata) che _uscire _e _far uscire_, _scendere _e _far scendere_ ecc ... "non bastano" per esprimere tutte le eventuali esigenze/sfumature, per cui c'è la tendenza (anche se regionale) a usare questi verbi anche come transitivi.

Insomma, "Io _ho uscito_ questo termine" (anche se non accettatto o considerato erroneo) secondo me non significa esattamente lo stesso che è "Io _ho fatto uscire _questo termine". O mi sbaglio?


----------



## Nino83

francisgranada said:


> Insomma, "Io _ho uscito_ questo termine" (anche se non accettatto o considerato erroneo) secondo me non significa esattamente lo stesso che è "Io _ho fatto uscire _questo termine". O mi sbaglio?



Ciao francis. 
In effetti "io ho uscito questo termine" ha un significato molto vicino a "sono stato io ad inventare questo termine" mentre il significato di "ho fatto uscire questo termine" è più vicino a "ho fatto in modo che questo termine diventasse famoso/conosciuto/di uso comune", quindi, sì, hanno due significati differenti. 

Il fatto è che il verbo uscire transitivo si trova soltanto nell'italiano parlato in alcune regioni, probabilmente per influenza, come quasi sempre accade, dei dialetti (o, se si preferisce, "lingue") regionali.


----------



## giginho

Ciao ragazzi!

Da Torinese, se sento: esci i soldi rido fino alle lacrime e lo ripeto fino alla nausea con l'accento tipico de "Il Padrino"...."eeeesci i sooooldi, ah!".

Da parte mia non si può sentire, anche se il De Mauro ne autorizza l'uso mi si accappona la pelle!

P.S. dopo aver sentito qualcuno dire "esci i soldi" continuerei a prenderlo in giro dicendo le tipiche frasi battezzate come meridionali da noi polentoni: "scendi il cane che lo piscio", "esci il bambino che lo gioco" ecc ecc....per gli amici stranieri (ciao Francis!!), queste frasi sono sbagliate!


----------



## francisgranada

Nino83 said:


> ...  "io ho uscito questo termine" ha un significato molto vicino a "sono stato io ad inventare questo termine" mentre il significato di "ho fatto uscire questo termine" è più vicino a "ho fatto in modo che questo termine diventasse famoso/conosciuto/di uso comune" ....


Ciao Nino. E' esattamente questo che voelvo dire anch'io.


giginho said:


> ...per gli amici stranieri (ciao Francis!!), queste frasi sono sbagliate!


Ciao Gigi. Questa è una evidente discriminazione. Come mai, noi stranieri non possiamo scendere i cani ? ...
Fuori scherzo, personalmente non sono abituato ad usare i menzionati verbi come transitivi. Anzi, un tale uso di _uscire _e _pisciare _non l'ho mai sentito prima.


----------



## Nino83

Comunque preciso che questi verbi sono usati come transitivi nella lingua parlata. Non è che si può scrivere "esci l'auto dal garage" in un tema a scuola.  



giginho said:


> Da Torinese, se sento: esci i soldi rido fino alle lacrime e lo ripeto  fino alla nausea con l'accento tipico de "Il Padrino"...."eeeesci i  sooooldi, ah!".



A questo punto dillo in siciliano! "Nesci i soddi"


----------



## giginho

francisgranada said:


> Ciao Nino. E' esattamente questo che voelvo dire anch'io.
> 
> Ciao Gigi. Questa è una evidente discriminazione. Come mai, noi stranieri non possiamo scendere i cani ? ...
> Fuori scherzo, personalmente non sono abituato ad usare i menzionati verbi come transitivi. Anzi, un tale uso di _uscire _e _pisciare _non l'ho mai sentito prima.



Ciao Fra,
L'uso storpiato di questi verbi, come detto, è usanza del sud e, dalla mia esperienza, prettamente praticato da popolazione non molto scolarizzata. Tu hai studiato nella capitale Sabauda, caro mio, ovvio che non li hai incontrati!!!

P.S. voi stranieri non potete scendere e pisciare i cani perchè non c'avete la tecnica adeguata!!!!  



Nino83 said:


> Comunque preciso che questi verbi sono usati come transitivi nella lingua parlata. Non è che si può scrivere "esci l'auto dal garage" in un tema a scuola.
> 
> 
> 
> A questo punto dillo in siciliano! "Nesci i soddi"



La mia domanda è: ma lo si usa solo al presente / imperativo: "esci i soldi!" o si usa anche al passato, magari durante un racconto? (ex: ha uscito la pistola e lo ha sparato.....fiera degli errori regionali!).

P.S: _non sum dignus_ di dirlo alla siciliana correttamente!


----------



## Nino83

giginho said:


> La mia domanda è: ma lo si usa solo al presente / imperativo: "esci i soldi!" o si usa anche al passato, magari durante un racconto? (ex: ha uscito la pistola e lo ha sparato.....fiera degli errori regionali!).
> 
> P.S: _non sum dignum_ di dirlo alla siciliana correttamente!



Per quanto riguarda il siciliano _lo ha sparato_ non si può sentire  E' sempre _gli ha sparato_ (_ci sparàu, a iddu_, oggetto indiretto). 
Si, di solito si usa all'imperativo. Se devo dire _è salito in auto/macchina_ dico _'nchianau cà machina_ (con la macchina). 
Se invece devo dire _ha portato/avvicinato l'auto_ dico _puttau a machina_ e non _'nchianau a machina_.


----------



## giginho

Ah ecco! grazie mille della spiegazione!!!

P.S: il siciliano è una lingua meravigliosa!


----------



## Nino83

Forse, ma non sono sicuro di ciò, il maggior utilizzo in Campania piuttosto che in Sicilia (piuttosto non con valore disgiuntivo! ) può essere una conseguenza della maggior presenza degli spagnoli (come può essere, invece, intrinseco alla lingua napoletana, questo non so dirlo). 

In siciliano soltanto i verbi di movimento, come _salire, scendere, uscire, entrare_ sono utilizzati come transitivi, ma non verbi come _giocare _o altri. 

P.S. 
Grazie. Anche il piemontese è affascinente come lingua (anche se la presenza di vocali frontali arrotondate e dello schwa rende difficile la comprensione a noi, poco abituati a questi suoni).


----------



## dôghen

> Ho una sensazione (da non madrelingua, quindi può essere sbagliata) che _uscire e far uscire, scendere e far scendere ecc ... "non bastano" per esprimere tutte le eventuali esigenze/sfumature, per cui c'è la tendenza (anche se regionale) a usare questi verbi anche come transitivi.
> 
> _Insomma, "Io ho uscito questo termine" (anche se non accettatto o considerato erroneo) secondo me non significa esattamente lo stesso che è "Io ho fatto uscire questo termine". O mi sbaglio?


Ciao francis, naturalmente differenze tra i due (verbo e perifrasi) ci sono e significative. Ma l'italiano ha le risorse lessicali per permetterti di esprimere correttamente ("io ho inventato questo termine", come dice giustamente Nino) tutte le opzioni che ti servono (io potrei aggiungere "io ho introdotto l'uso di", ma ce ne sono molte). Non c'è bisogno insomma di utilizzare "uscire" in modo così, diciamo, "marginale" per esprimere il concetto, semplicemente se la sua intransitività impedisce di usarlo in quel senso, usi un altro verbo o un'altra perifrasi.



> P.S. dopo aver sentito qualcuno dire "esci i soldi" continuerei a prenderlo in giro dicendo le tipiche frasi battezzate come meridionali da noi polentoni: "scendi il cane che lo piscio", "esci il bambino che lo gioco" ecc ecc....per gli amici stranieri (ciao Francis!!), queste frasi sono sbagliate!​



Qui giginho, ha espresso con sagacia i limiti e i pericoli di un uso, appunto, marginale e sub standard come quello di cui stiamo parlando. Il problema infatti non sta tanto nello "sbagliare" l'uso del verbo. L'italiano è una lingua con vaste zone "grigie", potrebbe saltar fuori in qualsiasi momento uno che dica di usare "scendere" transitivamente e che per lui è giusto perché al suo paese si dice così e anche il tal autore lo ha usato eccetera. 
Il problema è che, a fronte di uno standard che seppur faticosamente si è imposto lungo la penisola, certi usi sono così marcati (regionalmente o socialmente) che la parodia, quando non addirittura la barzelletta sono in agguato....Meglio evitare, quindi, soprattutto se uno ha le risorse linguistiche per farlo.


----------



## Alimurgico

Credo che il distinguo di "sfumature" di significato che Francis ha notato possa riferirsi all'uso della forma transitiva dei verbi di movimento come rafforzamento semantico - da osservatore "autoctono" lo trovo un fenomeno estremamente diffuso nella Sicilia della costa orientale, meno nel palermitano.
Per dirla in breve, l'uso transitivo viene usato sottolineare con maggiore intensità un ordine, magari già espresso in precedenza.

Per fare un esempio, se alla domanda: "Per favore, puoi far uscire il cane per la passeggiata pomeridiana ?" me la prendessi comoda, è estremamente probabile che io riceva poco dopo un ben più marcato " 'O vo' nesciri du cani, o no?" - traducibile più o meno come " vuoi uscire quel cane, allora?". Tuttavia usare la stessa forma senza alcun preavviso suonerebbe da maleducati, o perlomeno suggerirebbe una certa fretta da parte dell'interlocutore.


----------

